#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-09
<ara> morning all :-)
<davmor2> Morning ara
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> You back home now?
<ara> davmor2: yep
<davmor2> ara: now the important one did you have a productive week, last week?
<ara> davmor2: sure! lots of work done, lots of decisions made :)
<davmor2> :)
 * ara takes a break
<davmor2> schwuk: got back okay then dude :)
<schwuk> davmor2: yup!
 * davmor2 working on Install/AlternateExpert and may be some time :(
<cr3> nagappan: thanks for the subscription to the desktop-testing-list!
<davmor2> Finally finished expert install :)
<ara> davmor2: \o/
<davmor2> ara: still have alt keep home before it's complete. :)
<davmor2> ara:  A mere 73 steps to your perfect install
<ara> davmor2: :D
<davmor2> ara: and I thought manual install went on for a bit
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> stgraber: Sorry forgot to cancel.  I couldn't get access to the Kubuntu hardy tests.  I found out I wasn't logged in D'oh
<stgraber> hehe
<davmor2> stgraber: has someone from the kubuntu team got onto you about tracker?
<stgraber> nope
<stgraber> I have a mythbuntu and a UNR change to do, nothing from kubuntu
<davmor2> I think he wanted a tracker of his own for kubuntu apps
<stgraber> ah
<davmor2> obviously not then :)
<stgraber> davmor2: I'm debugging that LTSP install bug now
<davmor2> stgraber: cool :) don't know what happened with it
<stgraber> ogra thinks it's a d-i bug, I'll have a look
<davmor2> stgraber: I think it was working the week before
<stgraber> doing standard install on an installed box works fine, so it's something to do with the installer
<davmor2> standard installs are working fine.  it was only ltsp on 32 and 64 that were major issues oh and wubi
<davmor2> but that's being re-written so that has an excuse :)
<ara> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> ara: pong
<ara> stgraber: which was the URL to post to the QA blog?
<stgraber> ara: http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/add/story
<ara> stgraber: thanks :)
<nagappan> cr3, sure :)
<Iain8> Are the alpha4 CDs live CDs?
<charlie-tca> Iain8: The desktop cd is a LiveCD
<Iain8> Thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<ara> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> ara: pong
<ara> stgraber: hey seb, one question, do you know if the team's blog is on the planet?
<ara> stgraber: I posted a new entry (http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/node/28) and it is not appearing on the planet
<stgraber> it's
<ara> is it?
<ara> :)
<stgraber> well, at least I saw your post in my google reader :)
<ara> it is weird, because visiting planet.ubuntu.com does not show it
<stgraber> planet is subscribed to http://blog.qa.ubuntu.com/rss.xml and I see your post there ... weird
<ara> stgraber: maybe is a synchro problem, we will see tomorrow
<stgraber> yeah, if it doesn't show up, you can try to update the publication date on the blog or contact IS to see what went wrong
<ara> stgraber: I'll wait until tomorrow morning my time, and then proceed if it does not show up. thanks for your help
<jpds> I don't see any problems in the planet's config changes...
<stgraber> jpds: that's weird because the RSS also looks good ...
<jpds> stgraber: C'est vrai.
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-10
<ara> morning all :-)
 * ara -> lunch
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-11
<thomasdelbeke> Hi guys
<thomasdelbeke> server down?
<thomasdelbeke> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116627/
<thomasdelbeke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116629/
<charlie-tca> If you use the browser to go there, there are no alternate images today
<thomasdelbeke> I know ...
<thomasdelbeke> rsync don't work either ...
<thomasdelbeke> I was gonna file bug
<charlie-tca> rsync fails if the images are not there
<thomasdelbeke> rsync -zhhP rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso ~/Desktop/rsync/jaunty-alternate-i386.iso
<thomasdelbeke> yeah!
<thomasdelbeke> hehe
<thomasdelbeke> anyway
<thomasdelbeke> just wanted to report
<thomasdelbeke> thanks for feedback!
<thomasdelbeke> cu
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<ara> morning all :)
<ara> persia, I am around, in case you need help with the testcases wiki
<persia> ara, Good morning.  Could you start with just an overview of what goes where, and how that interacts with the ISO tracker?
<ara> persia: about the interaction with the ISO tracker, I have no clue. Better wait for schwuk to wake up, or If you're offline by the time he logs in, I will ask him for you
<ara> persia: if you go to http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/ you can see, more or less, the structure
<ara> persia: in applications you have to add test cases for the application, following the template at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/TestCaseTemplate
<ara> i.e. Nautilus: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/Nautilus
<ara> persia: you have to choose a 3-letter code per application, and then one number per test case (i.e. for nautilius: nfm-001, nfm-002,...)
<persia> So, to add a new flavour, I'd add test cases for each of the applications concerned under Applications, and then link to them from a flavour page?
<persia> Also, what's the filter for separation between "Applications" and "System"?
<ara> persia: system is supposed to be for things that are better fitted for the System menu, rather than the Applications menu
<ara> persia: about the flavour, yes, you can add one more to the home page, and then links (or includes) to other things under applications, system or install (for type of installations)
<persia> Would that also extend to things under "Preferences" where there aren't that class of menus?
<ara> persia: yes, I would do that way
<persia> For the installer tests, is it safe to assume "Desktop" means LiveCD?
<ara> persia: yes, that is what it means :-) the iso name says "desktop" :)
<persia> Well, not all of them :)  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mid/daily-live/current/jaunty-mid-lpia.img doesn't have "Desktop"
<ara> persia: :-)
<ara> persia: you can request then a change of name in the wiki to be more "all flavours" compliant
<persia> To whom would that request be directed?
<persia> Also, I see a link from Applications to Applications/EvolutionMail and a link from Ubuntu/Applications to Ubuntu/Applications/Evolution
<persia> Is there a guide as to which sort of naming scheme is correct?
<ara> persia: mmm, I don't think there is a guide yet, let me try to find something. but the correct path is Applications/<application>, but we are still migrating those with the wrong path
<persia> So "Ubuntu/Applications/Evolution" is wrong and "Applications/EvolutionMail" is correct?
<ara> persia: yes
<persia> Also, there are a couple situations where I would expect to request different sets of per-application tests for different flavours.  As an example, both Xubuntu and Ubuntu MID use thunar, but the use cases differ.  How should this be indicated?
<ara> mmm, persia, that's tricky. because at the beginning we decided to go for <flavour>/Applications/<application>, but then heno and davmor2 decided to go for the current one. I don't know why... could you ask them instead?
<persia> Sure.  Neither seems to be around just now, but probably in a couple hours, no?
<ara> persia: davmor2 should be around in 30 min
<persia> OK.  Is there anything else you think I should know before I start drafting test cases?
<ara> persia: you can have a look to the spec, in case it provides you with more information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Specs/TestcaseWikiMigration
<persia> Looking about, I realise I have one other question: what does the "Tester" column indicate on pages like "Ubuntu/Applications"?
<ara> persia: that page is not longer valid, but it used to mean the person that was in charge of the migration from /Testing/Cases to the new wiki
<persia> If that page isn't valid, how is one to link the individual test cases to a flavour set?
<ara> persia: I guess (just guessing) that the same one (maybe without the tester column) should be ok
<persia> That makes perfect sense.  Thanks a lot.  I'll start framing a flavour, and poke davmor2 about how to handle specific cases on a flavour basis when he shows up.
<ara> persia: cool. I am subscribed to the whole wiki, if I see something weird, I'll let you know :)
<persia> Thanks!
<persia> davmor2, Good morning.  ara says you understand about how to identify test cases for the testcase wiki.
<davmor2> persia: I do indeed
<davmor2> Why?
<persia> So, I'm adding testing overviews for a couple more flavours, and wondered how to handle cases where the usage of an application differed due to differences in the environment (e.g. thunar for Xubuntu vs. Ubuntu MID).
<persia> I'm guessing that each flavour only wants a subset of the test cases listed under the application, but I'm not sure how to indicate that.
<davmor2> persia: Right at the minute the way things are working is as follows.
<davmor2> 1: all applications go to /applications
<davmor2> 2: you then make up a test plan under /testplans which pulls in the installation and apps you require testing
<davmor2> 3: on the whole people won't test every app so pick between 3-5 (hopefully these will be randomised by a script schwuk is writing)
<persia> Under /testplans?  Is that /Plans?  Also, how does that relate to the links on the front page to /Ubuntu and /Kubuntu?
<davmor2> Tags for install cases are made up of xxx-111 where xxx=3 letters that tie into the case (eg ubiquity whole drive install becomes uwi) and 111 becomes 001 etc for each testnumber for each set of letters in a case
<davmor2> persia: that was an old attempt that got dropped
<persia> OK.  So if I want to create a set of cases for a flavour, where should I start?
<davmor2> persia: /testplans isn't in till we get some cases together
<persia> that page doesn't exist yet
<persia> So, I should wait?
<davmor2> persia: look at /Install most of  them are now complete
<davmor2> persia: /testplans can just be added but at the moment there are no apps to put to it
<persia> Right.  /Install, /System, and /Applications all look sane.  What I seek is more how to collect a set together to describe what needs testing for a given flavour.
<davmor2> the general idea will be that the /testplan page just contains a whole bunch of includes lines
<davmor2> I'll link to an old example for you
<persia> Which would include specific test cases, or applications to test?
<davmor2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Ubuntu/LiveCd/LiveSession  Here is an example if you hit edit you'll get the drift
<davmor2> persia: For us it means that we only need to update 1 test for an app rather than the entire testcase
<persia> I see the advantage, and using includes makes sense.  I'm just trying to understand how to generate the set of things to test for a specific flavour, and where to put it.
<davmor2> Right so the way the test plans will work is thus.  /Testplans/XubuntuLiveCd would be a page of plans that is just includes lines.  It will pull in 1 Live cd install case + 3-5 apps that are specific to Xubuntu so thunar, thunderbird and abiword as examples
<persia> OK.  Now, how ought the differences in testing thunar for Xubuntu and Ubuntu MID be indicated?
<davmor2> persia: None needed.  The codebase is the same.  However each testplan will have it's own test number.  So thunar under XUB-001 thu-001 would be different to thunar under MID-001 thu-001 but all the results for thunar can be pulled together etc
<davmor2> hope that makes sense it did in my head
<persia> Now I'm very confused.  Are there then two pages of thunar tests which are included?
<davmor2> 3 pages of results can be drawn a test for thunar from results for thu-001 and then result for indvidual cases for xubuntu and mid
<davmor2> need to go for a bit bbl
<persia> OK.  Catch me when you're back, as I still don't think I understand.  I'll prep an example for discussion then.
<davmor2> persia: ping
<persia> davmor2, I've put together a small example that illustrates the two ways that I could understand the structure at http://paste.ubuntu.com/116733/
<persia> Are either of these correct, or are you envisioning something else?
 * davmor2 goes to smoke testing as doesn't want issues with testcase :)
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 working lunch nothing better to do :)
<cgregan> Does anyone out there have an Intrepid instance running in qemu with resolution over 800x600?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-12
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> Yay main bulk of installer testcase are in place now :)
<ara> davmor2: \o/ congrats!
 * ara -> lunch
 * davmor2 lunch
 * davmor2 brb
<nagappan> cr3, ping
<cr3> nagappan: pong
<nagappan> cr3, I think you maybe the right person to answer that question :) in desktop-testing-list
<cr3> nagappan: all I'm seeing are congratulations on the list :)
<nagappan> cr3, :)
<nagappan> cr3, no just a new email
<nagappan> cr3, [gnome-desktop-testing] LDTP and dogtail
<cr3> nagappan: ara would be the best person but I could provide a short answer in a moment
<nagappan> cr3, sure, thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-02-13
<ara> morning all :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-15
<ara> good morning all!
<fagan> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ara:  you having fun with the iso's?
<davmor2> ara: ah it's okay my dl script ran while the server was updating seems to be fine now :)
<ara> davmor2,  :)
<davmor2> morning cr3:
<davmor2> where's fader? is he sciving off again?
<cr3> davmor2: yep, all americans are sciving today
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-16
<MJEvans> Is there a daily rebuild CD image?
<MJEvans> N/M google was faster when I finally gave it the right terms... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MJEvans> charlie-tca: which is preferred for install testing?
<charlie-tca> either one, they all have to be tested
<MJEvans> I've given up on making 9.10 work right, and want to make sure the usability bugs are addressed in the LTS instead
<charlie-tca> I personnally prefer the alternate, myself, but I run both two or three times a week minimum
<charlie-tca> Some days you can only get one or the other to work
<MJEvans> oh yeah, I need to setup cryptoloop root and swap partitions, so I probably /will/ have to use the alternative one again.  Thanks for the reminder.
<MJEvans> cryptsetup rather
<Takyoji> Would this be the appropriate channel of discussion for ubunut-qa, or anything relevant with Lucid Lynx testing?
<ara> good morning all!
<thekorn> good morning ara
<ara> morning thekorn
<smb> Good morning #kernel
<smb> Dang, not really #kernel :-P
<davmor2> fader_: morning you sciver ;)
<fader_> davmor2: I don't even know what that means :)
<davmor2> next time I see you I'll explain
<cr3> fader_: it means that davmor2 was jealous you were on holidays yesterday
<davmor2> morning cr3
<davmor2> cr3: no he was just sciving
<fader_> Ah, I see.  We have to take 'em when we can get 'em on this side of the pond, davmor2 :)
<cr3> we need to drain that pond so that we can get to davmor2 more easily
<fader_> cr3: What, you can't swim?
<cr3> fader_: only with orange floaters around my arms :)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> cr3: The problem is I'd be more tempted than ever to clip fader_ round the ear ;)
<cr3> davmor2: "clip" as in cut his hair?
<fader_> That's awfully generous... I could use a haircut.
<davmor2> cr3: as in clout hard with slightly cupped hand
<cr3> davmor2: I prefer the hair cutting version
<fader_> +1
<davmor2> cr3:  Hang on I'll grab my lawnmower
<cr3> cheerio dudes
<mvo> ara, marjo: hi! I created two step files for upgrade testing based on sorens work on the stepmaker/autotest stuff - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/autotest/gui-upgrades - is this something you are interessted in maintaining in the longer run?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-17
<Takyoji> So what other feasible methods of testing Lucid would there be? I've already tested the Nouveau driver on my system, used checkbox, and reported any application crashes with apport so far.
<Takyoji> Anything else that's fairly straightforward to do, or?
<duanedesign> Takyoji: there is some stuff about testing on the Ubuntu QA site. http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<duanedesign> Takyoji: some testcases you can do manually. http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Takyoji> Otherwise Mago; is that of writing scripts to automate the process of doing test cases
<duanedesign> Takyoji: yes
<Takyoji> So if something doesn't work as intended, where would the issue be reported to?
<Takyoji> For example, I can't do anything to SD cards; they only mount as read-only on two of my systems (while on my other laptop, I'm able to read and write)
<duanedesign> you would report it to launchpad
<duanedesign> Takyoji: there is soome usefull info here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<duanedesign> Takyoji: here is some info specific to Removable Media: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<Takyoji> Thank you
<Takyoji> 9.10 and above doesn't use HAL anymore, right?
<Takyoji> or am I think of something completely different?
<Takyoji> thinking*
<duanedesign> Takyoji: you are thinking of the right thing
<duanedesign> Takyoji: I am not sure how fully its been removed.
<Takyoji> because I noticed the documentation was referring to it
<duanedesign> Takyoji: looks like hald is still in use in 9.10. Cant say about Lucid
<duanedesign> you can check with:   ps uaxxc | grep hal
<Takyoji> There's about 10 processes running starting with "hald"
<Takyoji> Should I add my generated files to this bug, or file a new one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/228941
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 228941 in linux (Ubuntu) "sd card detected as read only" [Undecided,New]
<Takyoji> Filed about 1.8 years ago
<duanedesign> Takyoji: if you wanted to attach it to that bug you would need to determine if you share the same problem. Which could take a little investigating. In order to add to that bug you would need to be certain you bothe suffered from the same 'root cause'
<duanedesign> not symptoms. Many problems can cause the same symptom, but might not be the same bug
<Takyoji> So then file it as a new bug, and if it is deemed to be the same thing, it'd be marked as a duplicate?
<duanedesign> if you are unsure file a seperate bug
<Takyoji> alright
<Takyoji> And just mark it to only affect the "linux" package?
<Takyoji> or would there be any other packages that I should tag it to as well?
<duanedesign> Takyoji: that is tought o say. There a couple of different things that could prevent the SD Card reader from working correctly
<duanedesign> certain bugs it is not always so obvious what the right package is
<duanedesign> you might look through your 'dmesg' and see if there is any clue
<Takyoji> There's nothing that implies an error of when the SD card was mounted
<Takyoji> the only thing directly relevant is that it implies "Write Protect is on"
<Takyoji> although the card is not locked
<Takyoji> and I've tried vacuuming and canned air to clear the SD card port.
<duanedesign> Takyoji: you can try running: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<duanedesign> while monitoring the Terminal insert the card and see if anything comes u;p
<Takyoji> just the same information as dmesg
<duanedesign> Takyoji: what format is the card?
<Takyoji> also, I noticed a broken link
<Takyoji> FAT32
<Takyoji> I can't even change the partition type (and yes, after unmounting the device first)
<Takyoji> In other words, I can't reformat it as EXT3, EXT4, FAT16, anything.
<Takyoji> the error message provided is "Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system"
<Takyoji> As I was implying; I noticed a broken link. On Launchpad, when you're reporting a bug related to the linux package, there's a section titled "linux (Ubuntu) guidelines:" that refers to a page of instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki, a page which doesn't exist.
<duanedesign> Takyoji: you can check the disk for errors
<duanedesign> sudo dosfsck -a -v /dev/sdb1
<Takyoji> It implies the version of it at first; then it implies "open: Read-only file system" and returns back to bash
<Takyoji> "dosfsck 3.0.7 (24 Dec 2009)
<Takyoji> dosfsck 3.0.7, 24 Dec 2009, FAT32, LFN
<Takyoji> open: Read-only file system"
<duanedesign>  what does : ls -l /dev/sd*
<duanedesign> say for sdb1
<duanedesign> Takyoji:  also:  cat /etc/fstab
<duanedesign> should have an entry like this: /dev/sdc1  /media/usb  vfat defaults 0 0
<Takyoji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/378136/
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> /dev/sdb1  /media/usb  vfat defaults 0 0
<duanedesign> add that to your fstab.
<duanedesign> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Takyoji> alright
<Takyoji> Then restart thereafter, or?
<Takyoji> Otherwise it's actually an SD card, and wouldn't I have to create the directory /media/usb?
<Takyoji> Or is that only if I was going to manually mount it?
<duanedesign> Takyoji: yes you would if it does not exist
<duanedesign> create the directory that is
<duanedesign> sudo mkdir /media/usb
<Takyoji> Now restart the system?
<duanedesign> yes
<Takyoji> Still read-only
<duanedesign> :(
<Takyoji> I've actually added it to fstab previously, and tried forcing read/write capability to no avail and so forth
<duanedesign> Takyoji: ahhh
<Takyoji> So would it be conclusive to file the bug then?
<Takyoji> I have various SD cards by the way; not just one. All of varying sizes and speeds. None of them seem to ever mount as read and write
<duanedesign> Takyoji: i am out of ideas :)
<Takyoji> As implied; it's the case for two of my desktops, except for one laptop
<Takyoji> And the two desktops are completely different in hardware
<Takyoji> otherwise thank you for your assistance and time
<duanedesign> your welcome i hope you get it working
<Takyoji> hopefully
<sbeattie> Takyoji: did the desktops have different SD card readers, or were you sharing one between them?
<Takyoji> Completely different card readers
<Takyoji> They're both internal ones
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll be leaving in a couple minutes or so
<sbeattie> Takyoji: are they usb internally or something else? Do they show up in lsusb or lspci?
<Takyoji> They might be USB; I'm not entirely certain. I'd have to check
<sbeattie> It'd be interesting to search for those specific reader devices and see if they're mentioned in other launchpad reports or elsewhere.
<Takyoji> tomorrow I'll check when I get the chance and hopefully remember to report back
<sbeattie> Given that multiple cards are having the problem, I'd be looking at the kernel's interactions with the readers as to be the likely source of the issues; I've had no difficulty mounting sd cards, but I don't have a wide variety of readers to work with.
<Takyoji> They can read the cards fine; it's just they're never mounted as read and write; even when forced or manually implied
<Takyoji> So I can't ever change anything on the SD cards
<sbeattie> Right, what I mean is that the kernel and the SD readers are having a difference of opinion as to whether the RO bit is set on the card.
<Takyoji> Yea, dmesg implies that it has write protection enabled when it's mounting it
<sbeattie> which is why it can't be mounted RW.
<Takyoji> "Write Protect is on"
<Takyoji> Yet I don't even know if I could "override" that somehow
<Takyoji> Anyway, I'll try to return tomorrow. 20 minutes past midnight here.
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> mvo, morning
<ara> mvo, can you paste again the branch with your kvm autotests for upgrade testing? I am interested in having a look
<ara> mvo, thanks
<mvo> ara: good morning
<mvo> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mvo/autotest/gui-upgrades
<mvo> that is the branch
<ara> mvo, thanks!
<mvo> it contains a step file for karmic->lucid and hardy->lucid
<ara> mvo, awesome, thank you
<mvo> problem is that hardy-lucid will not work because of bugs during the upgrade (unexcpeted config file, networkmanager starting to fail etc)
<mvo> but I guess that is a good thing :)
<ara> mvo, :)
<mvo> I got a machine to run the kvm tests on, I'm currently investigating if it could be used for autotest too
<mvo> but its having a really old kvm (kvm-62) that I'm not 100% trust
<mvo> but in general ... stepmaker == love
<davmor2> Morning all
<ara> morning davmor2
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> fader_: morning Muppet Boy.  How's tricks?
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude, what's shakin'?
<davmor2> fader_: The tree branches outside in the wind
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28TR06gLsiw
<davmor2> fader_: did you forget my awesome ability for bad taste ^
<fader_> davmor2: never ;)
<moustafa> davmor2, fader_, ara, marjo : G'morning
<fader_> moustafa: Hey dude
<ara> hey moustafa
<moustafa> How are you fine folk doing?
<davmor2> moustafa: how's things dude?
<moustafa> davmor2:  It's a work in progress
<davmor2> :)
<moustafa> cr3: Baguette!
<moustafa> cr3: No baguette?
<cr3> moustafa: sorry, in the middle of a conference right now, not much time for soupe du jour
<moustafa> cr3: gotcha
<MagicFab> alexmoldovan, hey - > come to #ubuntu-qc
<moustafa> hey MagicFab!
<MagicFab> moustafa, o/
<fader_> alexmoldovan: Do you remember the bug number for the nvidia freeze bug?
<fader_> davmor2: I thought I had the bug tagged but it looks like I didn't :/
<davmor2> :(
<alexmoldovan> let me see
<davmor2> according to keybuk it sounds like it's known :)
<fader_> alexmoldovan: nm, found it -- bug 522692
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522692 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> key causes X to freeze (affects: 15)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522692
<fader_> And yeah, it's a known issue
<alexmoldovan> that's the one
<fader_> Seems to be a plymouth thing
<alexmoldovan> yes
<fader_> I tagged it this time :)
<davmor2> bye
<ppine> Hello, is there a possibility to get sun java 6 installed on Lucid lynx?
<fader_> ppine: You might have better luck asking on #ubuntu+1
<fader_> This channel is mostly for coordinating ongoing tests and is rather quiet at the moment
<ppine> fader_: thanks, i'll try that.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-18
<Takyoji> Anyone having an issue with the address in Firefox just recently?
<Takyoji> address bar*
<Takyoji> in Lucid
<Takyoji> Whoops, wrong channel
<davmor2> morning all
<ara> morning davmor2 :)
<ara> davmor2, you used to be an earlier bird before... or have you moved to some island in the Atlantic ocean?
<davmor2> my gaffa is based in canada and asked if I would work 11:00-20:00 so there was more overlap with him :)
<ara> davmor2, ouch!
<davmor2> ah it's not a problem.
<davmor2> I'm up from 07:00-ish till 00:00
<primes2h> ara: Ok, so.
<primes2h> I was wondering about where to place Testing report. This https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Notebook/etc. could be a nice place. Waht do you think?
<primes2h> s/waht/what
<ara> primes2h, I agree
<primes2h> ara: I would move this example page http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/TestPortatili/Netbook in there.
<ara> primes2h, I would add a /Report subpage
<ara> primes2h, and it might be useful to add a CategoryTestReport, so we can have all the different reports in the same place
<primes2h> ara: and this would be an example of report. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoTest/TestPortatili/Netbook/DellMini9PaginaDiProva
<ara> primes2h, what do you think?
<primes2h> ara: Yes, that's nice.
<ara> primes2h, those sample pages look great! congrats!
<primes2h> ara: thanks. :-) As you see in the main page, I see this project as opened to anyone would like to contribute, not restricted  to Ubuntu Members etc..
<ara> primes2h, I agree
<primes2h> ara: Could you have a look at the pages please and tell me about errors, etc.?
<ara> primes2h, sure
<primes2h> ara: or improvements also ;)
<primes2h> ara: now I have to go for the lunch, see you later... :-)
<ara> ok, I'll send you an email
<primes2h> ara: Thank you very much. Feel free to edit pages as well if you want, ok?
<ara> primes2h, OK
<primes2h> ara: Btw, in the main pages some link are still wrong.  I have to correct them ;-)
<primes2h> ara: bye for now. :-)
<ara> primes2h, see you!
<ara> hey fagan, how's tricks?
<davmor2> Morning fader_
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor2> morning cr3 alexmoldovan
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama
<alexmoldovan> davmor2: Good Morning
<primes2h> ara: I've just replied to your email. Now I must go, I'll be back in 1-2 hours.
<primes2h> Bye for now :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-19
<ara> morning all!
<ara> hey thekorn
<thekorn> ara, hallo ara
<thekorn> blogs are awesome, without kirkland's recent blog post I won't know about testdrive ;)
<davmor2> ara: your lucid did it lose ubuntu one yesterday?
<davmor2> morning
<ara> davmor2, morning
<ara> davmor2, yes, it looks like it
<ara> davmor2, don't you have it under the indicator-me menu?
<ara> davmor2, although it doesn't do much...
<davmor2> yes but the app itself is missing
<davmor2> me menu isn't working but that will be the way to access it not via the main menu any more
<davmor2> ara: also they dropped the applet
<davmor2> plus the me menu might not be working yet
<ara> davmor2, the anti FF
<davmor2> you should still be able to connect via the folder though
<ara> davmor2, my folder is missing :D
 * primes2h waves ara
<ara> morning primes2h!
<primes2h> ara: I've just read the email
<primes2h> ara: Yesterday you told me about adding a Category
<primes2h> ara: What did you exactly mean?
<primes2h> Cd live/Installation?
<primes2h> or whatelse?
<ara> primes2h, no, in the reports page
<ara> primes2h, something like CategoryTestingReport
<primes2h> Ahh... :-)
<primes2h> OK
<ara> primes2h, so, if we use more often your system, for different types of testing, devs can find any results quickly
<primes2h> ara: Ok, sorry for misunderstanding
<ara> primes2h, sorry for the bad explanation :)
<primes2h> ara: I hope to have time today to prepare the announce. I'll do my best.
<primes2h> Alpha 3 is coming
<ara> primes2h, nice :)
<primes2h> soon
<ara> primes2h, I think it would be nice to have people running those tests during the ugj :)
<primes2h> ara: Oh yes, it would be wonderful!
<primes2h> ara: btw, can I add an entry on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing as "Laptop Testing"?
<ara> primes2h, under  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities
<primes2h> ara: I was talking about the upper "bar" with icons
<ara> primes2h, I think that the Activities subpage is a better place for it
<primes2h> ara: but I'll add an entry on Activities too.
<primes2h> ara: Ok :-)
<davmor2> Morning fader_
<primes2h> fader_: hello, I talked with Ara and ASAP I'll give an announce on ML about Laptop Testing. She suggest me to add a new Category like CategoryTestingReport. Can I do it by myself? In that case do do I just need to use CategoryTemplate and create it under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryTestingReport ?
<fader_> primes2h: I am pretty sure you can do it yourself.  Though to be honest I have never created one, so I can't help you much.
<fader_> schwuk: ^^^ know anything about creating Categories?
<schwuk> primes2h: that's exactly right
<primes2h> schwuk: and when it's done I just need to add CategoryTestingReport to pages I guess.
<schwuk> primes2h: Yes - last thing on the page.
<primes2h> schwuk: fader_ Yes, thank you very much. :-)
<schwuk> primes2h: np :)
 * davmor2 moves fader_ 's chat to the right channel :P
<fader_> davmor2: Hey, we should make some use of #ubuntu-quality :)
<davmor2> trying a cd burn of ubuntu desktop i386 for you too fader_ :)
<fader_> davmor2: I take back all the nasty things I said about you yesterday.  (The ones from Wednesday still stand though.)
<davmor2> must remember to install bitlbee
<davmor2> It isn't crashing but nor am I seeing partitioning let ping ev
<davmor2> fader_: ^
<fader_> davmor2: Hmm, at least it's not just me
<fader_> davmor2: What are you seeing?  Is it hanging?
<davmor2> fader_: nope just no screen
<fader_> Ubiquity isn't running at all?
<davmor2> fader_: just trying on cd now
<davmor2> fader_: no, no partitioning screen
<fader_> davmor2: Well, if ubiquity just goes away that sounds like a crash; if you're skipping the partitioning screen and going on from there that sounds like another bug entirely
<davmor2> fader_: on cd I get it
<fader_> Weird
<fader_> davmor2: formatting seems to work fine with d-i so it appears to be a ubiquity issue
<davmor2> yet I got it running now from cd
<davmor2> waiting on ev
<fader_> davmor2: Yeah, my guess is that this is it: bug 523648
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 523648 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "install.py crashed with AssertionError in __init__() [regression from 2.1.20] (affects: 3) (dups: 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523648
<fader_> Looks like pitti hit it yesterday
<davmor2> the install that was working has locked up at 93%
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-20
<MJEvans> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<MJEvans> Anyone know what timezone the server http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ is in?  I'm trying to guess when the next alternate iso will be generated since I need the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/496100
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496100 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu lucid: brocken dependency in xserver-xorg-driver-nouveau (affects: 19) (dups: 3)" [High,Fix released]
#ubuntu-testing 2010-02-21
<kyselejsyrecek> zdravim
<kyselejsyrecek> oh, sry :D
<kyselejsyrecek> bad channel
<persia> I hope "wrong channel", rather than "bad" :)
<kyselejsyrecek> persia: sure.. sorry :)
<persia> kyselejsyrecek: No need to apologise: I just like to be precise.  My apologies if the correction disturbed you.
<kyselejsyrecek> persia: oh, of course no.. you're right, it was my fault
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-14
<kidsodateless> @all, hello. it seems like the Ubuntu Desktop i386 (20110211.1)  may  no longer available. can  I use the current image to test lucid lynx 10.04.2 on iso tracker?
<charlie-tca> It would be best to always use the most current image available when testing
<charlie-tca> That image is available at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/
<kidsodateless> charlie-tca, thank you. I'm updating the image now.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jibel> ara, Hello, could you update the topic to Testing 10.04.2. Thanks.
<ara> jibel, hey, please, tell me that you know how should I get op permissions :D
<Claudinux> ara, /cs op #ubuntu-testing
<ara> Claudinux, thanks!
<Claudinux> ara, you're welcome :-)
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Testing 10.04.2 candidate images | http://qa.ubuntu.com/testing/iso-testing/ | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<jibel> Thanks ara and Claudinux
<Claudinux> jibel, :-)
<jibel> Hi all, for those testing 10.04.2 LiveCD, you may experience bug 645818 if you created the livecd on Maverick or Natty.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "10.04.1 image created in Maverick does not boot in my Dell Mini9 (affects: 58) (dups: 4) (heat: 178)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<jibel> Entering 'live' or 'help' at the boot prompt will allow you to proceed to the live session.
<davmor2> morning all
<jibel> good morning davmor2
<davmor2> morning jibel
<kidsodateless> hello anyone? i guess i need help :)
<kidsodateless> i'm testing lucid right now and i got a bug similar to this one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/686859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Bootloader install failed" cannot be closed (affects: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> kidsodateless: is this general help or help with testing?
<kidsodateless> davmor2, yes. should i file a new bug or confirm the bug 686859?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686859 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Bootloader install failed" cannot be closed (affects: 1) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686859
<davmor2> kidsodateless: the installer guys like you to file new bugs they will mark duplicates
<davmor2> kidsodateless: do an ubuntu-bug ubiquity and it should include any logs they need etc  you'll need to run it from the desktop though unless lucid got the patch to include the w3m button patch
<kidsodateless> davmor2, thanks. I will file a new one using apport.
<charlie-tca> Can not boot Xubuntu 386 images
<charlie-tca> appear to be missing the boot sectors
<charlie-tca> jibel: two bug reports or just one for both images failing?
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks for confirming. I was trying to reproduce when my HD died under my eyes :(
<jibel> charlie-tca, amd64 is fine.
<charlie-tca> Yes, but both alt and desktop 386 failed
<jibel> charlie-tca, did you file a bug ?
<charlie-tca> not yet
<charlie-tca> I ready to, can we do one report for both images?
<jibel> charlie-tca, sure.
<charlie-tca> filing
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks.
<jibel> charlie-tca, did you only try in a VM ?
<jibel> charlie-tca, It boots fine from a usb stick on bare metal
<charlie-tca> no, I tried both
<charlie-tca> cd in hardware, image in VBox
<marjo> jibel, skaet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/645818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "10.04.1 image created in Maverick does not boot in my Dell Mini9 (affects: 58) (dups: 4) (heat: 178)" [Critical,Triaged]
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-15
<jibel> \o/ My first successful wubi installation for a long time
<charlie-tca> Now jibel is going to hurt me
<charlie-tca> the Xubuntu Alternate i386 image fails to install for abiword packages
<jibel> charlie-tca, cjwatson will take care of you ;-)
<charlie-tca> He is ready to hurt me too, I think
<charlie-tca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567312 , line 3375
<jibel> charlie-tca, is it affecting only alternate ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know yet
<charlie-tca> I only tried the Alternate 386 image so far,
<charlie-tca> I am running a amd64 install now
<charlie-tca> checking the 386 desktop image, too
<charlie-tca> jibel: 64bit that worked yesterday fails for the same error
<charlie-tca> still waiting on the 386 desktop image to see if it works today
<charlie-tca> jibel: both alternate images fail. filing the bug report now
<jamiedmattingly> charlie-tca,  ok im on the page for the tests do you mind giving me a pointer to get started?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> see that "Ubuntu alternate 386" ?
<jamiedmattingly> also when i search for iso's for ubuntu i cant find 10.4.2 only 10.4.1?
<charlie-tca> click the cd symbol and download the image from the link it gives you
<charlie-tca> right, you are in the wrong place to find them.
<charlie-tca> the images we are using are in http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<charlie-tca> use the ones in "current" under each one
<jamiedmattingly> ok charlie-tca i see the alternat 386
<charlie-tca> We need to do almost all the tests listed in the tracker for that one, so it is a good one to start with
<jamiedmattingly> ok cool
<charlie-tca> by clicking on the cd symbol, you get to the image link, by clicking on the words, you get to the tests needed
<charlie-tca> When you look at the Mandatory testcases, there is a symbol to the left again. It is a link to the actual test to be done
<jamiedmattingly> when i clicked on the symbol it said the image wasnt found
<jamiedmattingly> i got it from the other link though
<charlie-tca> good
<charlie-tca> jibel: New tester! jamiedmattingly
<charlie-tca> jibel is the person running this test cycle
<jamiedmattingly> i had to register on the site but ill start when finished
<charlie-tca> While that downloads for you, I am going shower. I will be right back
<jamiedmattingly> ok no prob thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> We appreciate your help
<jibel> Hey jamiedmattingly, Welcome and thanks for joining us.
<jamiedmattingly> sure im still downloading iso but once i get it in virtual box will start testing jibel
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, Great
<jibel> don't hesitate to ask if you have any question
<jamiedmattingly> oh trust e youll get plenty :0
<jamiedmattingly> :)
<jibel> :)
<jamiedmattingly> im just glad i can help and be a part of
<jibel> Hey all, new kubuntu images are available on the tracker.
<charlie-tca> jibel: the links to the images from the tracker are bad
<jibel> charlie-tca, yeah I know, I 'm not sure I can fix it right now though.
<charlie-tca> Okay, no problem. I just wanted to make sure we know it
<jibel> the latest images for Kubuntu are available there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/daily-live/current/
<jamiedmattingly> when it finishes downloading i figured i would start with the free software part of the 386 alternate is that ok? jibel
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, which ISOs did you sync ?
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: Great! You can run them any way that works for you.
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, at this stage of testing any test in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted is good
<jamiedmattingly> i386 ubuntu alternate is the one i downloaded is that what you are asking?
<charlie-tca> jibel: I gave a direct link to http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, good, there are plenty of uncovered tests there. Choose whichever you feel comfortable with.
<jibel> freesoftware is a good start
<charlie-tca> hm, I will sync the server images and jump in there now
<jibel> charlie-tca, I think zul and JamesPage are taking care of it. can you help with kubuntu instead ?
<charlie-tca> I can. I will have to do a complete download, though.
<charlie-tca> no problem, I got started!
<jibel> charlie-tca, with zsync you can copy another image e.g lucid-desktop-i386.iso to the target file and it will download the difference, that usually saves something like 25% to 30% of the download.
<zul> although we would love help on the server isos ;)
<charlie-tca> jibel: great! thanks for the tip
<jibel> Hey zul, how are you going with server testing ? where do you need help specifically ?
<zul> jibel: we are just in the middle of setting hudson up for lucid iso, we could use some warm bodies to do manual testing
<jibel> charlie-tca, forget what I said then, server is a priority target, I'll take care of kubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Okay, syncing server instead
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks.
<jibel> charlie-tca, what's the status of xubuntu ? is there a respin coming ?
<charlie-tca> I hope
<charlie-tca> cjwatson was looking into it, deeper, since it should not have been there
<charlie-tca> The desktop 64 respin should be running now
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks for the update.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
 * jibel testing kubuntu upgrades
<jibel> charlie-tca, xubuntu upgrades should be ready for testing because that's only a problem with missing packages on the cd
<charlie-tca> Oh, goody
<charlie-tca> I will try to run them
<kamusin> is there any problems with svg images in Natty?
<skaet> jibel,  kubuntu is up on iso tracker now, as well as the rebuilt xubuntu amd64.
<jibel> skaet, thanks
<skaet> jibel, kubuntu dvd's being built, and I think that should be it for the rebuilds, unless you spot any kitten killers.
<charlie-tca> killer: Xubuntu alternate images fail completely
<skaet> charlie-tca,  details.
<skaet> please
<skaet> :)
<jibel> skaet, bug 719389
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719389 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu alternate 10.04.2 cd's fail to install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719389
<jibel> any news ?
<charlie-tca> I have no news
<skaet> jibel,  can you please set the priority so it shows up on folks radar.
<charlie-tca> cjwatson was looking into it
<skaet> jibel,  Kubuntu DVD's posted
<jamiedmattingly> jibel,  or charlie-tca i have a question about this testing thing if its ok?
<charlie-tca> ask, by all means
<jamiedmattingly> i ran first test no errors worked as it should at the end of page it said file a bug. do i file a bug it it is ok?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> just mark the test as passed in the tracker
<jamiedmattingly> ok thanks moving on
<charlie-tca> We put that on all the test cases as a reminder to file the bugs found during the test
<jamiedmattingly_> ok first one coplete and reported charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Great! Thanks for sticking with it. :-)
<jamiedmattingly_> charlie-tca,  you here?
<charlie-tca> yup
<jamiedmattingly_> im doing the second test for ubuntu alternate
<jamiedmattingly_> guided resize drive. but it doesnt give the option for resize drive only entire drive. is that a bug?
<charlie-tca> are you using a new drive?
<jamiedmattingly_> yes
<charlie-tca> if the drive never had an install yet, it won't let you do a guided resize
<jamiedmattingly_> ok so i have to do it with something else already on it?
<charlie-tca> Since it is going to squash the partition down and repartition the drive
<charlie-tca> yeah
<jamiedmattingly_> got it thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> or skip that one and someone else will pick it up
<jamiedmattingly_> its ok ill figure it out
<charlie-tca> bug 718749 is fixed; Xubuntu alternate amd64 installed good
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718749 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Xubuntu i386 Lucid 10.04.2 images will not boot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718749
<charlie-tca> Now I have to go fix a hot tub leak, then I can finish xubuntu images
<jibel> charlie-tca, thanks for your help and good luck with your hot tub leak!
<charlie-tca> leaks fixed, back to testing
<jibel> charlie-tca, good news for you, I'm finishing xubuntu upgrades, 1 weird bug found. During the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 on amd64 console-setup is not upgraded.
<charlie-tca> Thanks!
<jamiedmattingly> charlie-tca,  do i report in here or just log everything on wiki site?
<charlie-tca> log on the ISO tracker, but if find a problem, ask here
<jamiedmattingly> ok almost done with 2nd one
<charlie-tca> :-)
<jamiedmattingly> are you going to be doing this tommorow?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> we do this until all them tests are done
<charlie-tca> and we will be done tomorrow
<jamiedmattingly> i do as many as i can tommorow then i have to go after this test
<charlie-tca> Okay
<jamiedmattingly> if thats ok charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> thanks again
<charlie-tca> sure, we will keep testing tomorrow until we finish them all
<jamiedmattingly> ok ill be in at 7 pacific ill start then
<charlie-tca> that would be great. Just say good morning, jibel. and then look at the list to see what needs to be done.
<jibel> thanks for your help jamiedmattingly, your doing a great job. see you tomorrow,
<jibel> good morning charlie-tca
<jibel> :)
<charlie-tca> :-)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-16
<jibel> hi all
<jibel> Testing of 10.04.2 is going well, but some images need a better coverage. Here is the list:
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate amd64
<jibel> Kubuntu Alternate i386
<jibel> Kubuntu Desktop amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate amd64
<jibel> Ubuntu Alternate i386
<jibel> You can see that Kubuntu need some love.
<jibel> You want to give it a try, pick an image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ and select any uncovered test in this list http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<linuxfreaker> Hello Guys
<jibel> Hi linuxfreaker
<linuxfreaker> I am eagerly waiting for 10.04.2 to be announced and available
<linuxfreaker> When is it expected to arrive?
<linuxfreaker> awaitng since 14th Feb
<jibel> linuxfreaker, due date for 10.04.2 is tomorrow Feb. 17th
<jibel> linuxfreaker, but ISO are available for testing since last friday.
<jibel> linuxfreaker, You can help testing it if you have some spare time.
<linuxfreaker> thnx
<linuxfreaker> Will be waiting for tmrw
<jibel> Progress of 10.04.2 Testing :
<jibel> Mandatory Test Cases coverage: 71.21%
<jibel> Run once Test Cases coverage: 23.68%
<jibel> We have made good progress but the following images need more coverage:
<jibel>  * Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<jibel>  * Ubuntu Alternate amd64 and i386
<jibel>  * Kubuntu Alternate amd64 and i386
<jibel>  * Kubuntu Desktop amd64
<charlie-tca> Good morning, jibel
<jibel> Good afternoon charlie-tca !
<jibel> how are you today ?
<charlie-tca> a bit under the weather, got a cold or the flu, but still going
<charlie-tca> This is a long week!
<jibel> charlie-tca, the length of the week depends on the speed you move :-)
<charlie-tca> heh
<jibel> charlie-tca, xubuntu testing is pretty good.
<charlie-tca> that seems to be getting slower too, now that you mention it ;-)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, I will get those last few done, then we move to something else. All the tracker is looking pretty good.
<jibel> charlie-tca, I've done wubi, if you can do the remaining alternate test case that will be a 100% for Xubuntu \o/
<charlie-tca> running them now.
<jibel> Hey all, we still need a better coverage of Kubuntu. Any volunteers ?
<patrickmw> jibel: i can run a few
<jibel> patrickmw, Hi patrickmw , you're welcome. Kubuntu AMD64 is not in a really good shape with no real installation.
<jibel> I mean Desktop even if Alternate is not really feeling better.
<patrickmw> jibel: ack
<patrickmw> jibel: updating kubuntu isos now
<jibel> charlie-tca, will beat all of us with a 100% coverage of Xubuntu!
<patrickmw> he's the bomb
<jibel> only 2 tests to go.
<charlie-tca> they said I had to get mine done if I wanted the .2 release
<charlie-tca> jibel: xubuntu 386 tests 100%
<jibel> charlie-tca, You're The Man. I'm proud to know you!
<jibel> :-)
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your help with them
<patrickmw> jibel: can I get the point release isos with dl-ubuntu-test-iso?
<jibel> patrickmw, yes, with --release=lucid
<patrickmw> jibel: thanks
<jibel> charlie-tca, I can't get OEM test cases to work, keep me informed if you're luckier than I am.
<charlie-tca> which images? I got one to work yesterday
<charlie-tca> but it was on hardware
<jibel> alternate i386
<skaet_> jibel, urk spotted the bug,  yeah that's a nasty one.   Let me know soonest if there's a confirmation.
<charlie-tca> I'll try it here
<jibel> skaet_, I really looks similar to bug 650703 in maverick and natty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot (affects: 10) (heat: 56)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<jibel> not I, it
<jibel> :)
<jibel> skaet_, I'm trying to reproduce again.
<skaet_> jibel,  thanks.   :)
<skaet_> hmm,  is 650703 known to be an issue in Natty too?   it isn't marked for tracking in Natty, and probably should be if thats the case.
<jibel> skaet_, comment 11
<charlie-tca> xubuntu done
<jibel> whoohoo
<jibel> skaet_, same pb with i386 or amd64
<skaet_> jibel, ok, have gone in and targetted the bug to Natty as well.
<charlie-tca> jibel: are those in VM or hardware? I seem to recall that happening in VBox but working on hardware before
<jibel> charlie-tca, seems to affect only VMs from the comments
 * skaet_ hoping that when people see the bug in the development release, they nominate it for consideration... would help with making sure it gets the right focus (and get fixed). 
<jibel> well no, see comments 8 and 9
<charlie-tca> jibel: desktop oem worked
<jibel> charlie-tca, no here, now the game is to find why
<charlie-tca> jibel: Ubuntu 64 desktop, I ran the migrate test, but nothing showed up in the new install from the old install
<charlie-tca> I never tried this before, though
<jibel> charlie-tca, I think it migrates data from a windows partition to the new installation, so you need a windows system installed.
<charlie-tca> well,
<charlie-tca> I don't have windows
<charlie-tca> so, even though it says I can migrate from ubuntu, it don't really?
<jibel> charlie-tca, I don't know what m-a is able to do. The test case says "other OS to migrate"
<jibel> marjo, does m-a work with migrating from Ubuntu to Ubuntu ?
 * jibel thinks it is a dumb question.
<charlie-tca> um, and, oem worked again
<charlie-tca> alternate 386 oem just started
<charlie-tca> no, just finished
<davmor2> jibel: migration assistant is to migrate MS primarily it was going to do others but never got much further
<charlie-tca> that would be like I can't really test it
<jibel> thanks davmor2
 * skaet_ --> lunch
<xdatap> hi everybody
<jibel> Hi xdatap
<davmor2> jibel: My normal test for this is 2 fold one against XP with a bunch of files in various folders, (music, pictures, My Documents, ie with bookmarks, and outlook express email setup)  and one for win7 similar setup except no outlook (as windows live mail doesn't store it's setting locally)  hope that helps
<xdatap> hi jibel !
<xdatap> guys do you know if mythubuntu will be tested for the Lucid point release? It's not listed in the iso tracker
<davmor2> xdatap: I didn't think mythbuntu was an LTS
<xdatap> davmor2, ok, thanks
 * skaet_ back
<patrickmw> jibel: did you want me to test kubuntu desktop i386 or amd64?
<skaet_> jibel, charlie-tca - bug tracker has https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/76872 listed against xubuntu - typo somewhere?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 76872 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "boot fails: does not detect hda any more (port conflict?) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<charlie-tca> better be a typo
<charlie-tca> last comment on the bug itself was 1007
<charlie-tca> well actually, 2007
<charlie-tca> I think it was the usb creator bug, but can not say for certain
<marjo> ping jibel
<marjo> charlie-tca: jibel says you've been having problems with oem-config, i just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/720334
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720334 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Executable: python2.6 Signal 11 (Segmentation Fault) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> apparently, I can use it in both VBox and hardware, jibel can not get it to work
<jibel> marjo, oh, you've got a python segfault, nice.
<jibel> my problem is that i can't even do the second part of the oem setup. I think its a problem with upstart and some race in the order which scripts are started. Depending on the speed of your hardware you may experience it or not.
<marjo> jibel: yeah!
<marjo> jibel: what's strange is I didn't hit same with kubuntu desktop yesterday
<marjo> does that make sense?
<jibel> marjo, yes it does. That's a bug that happen under undetermined circumstances.
<marjo> *undetermined*
<jibel> unspecified
<skaet_> jibel, is it possible to see if the hardware that shows 720176 could also show issue for alternate image for 10.04.1?   From some discussions with OEM may well be a fundamental flaw in the handoff for oem-config that leads to a race condition and has been there for a while.
<jibel> skaet_, I think I've found the source of the problem. It's very likely a race condition when the oem-config job starts before a display is ready, probably on fast hw. I've marked as duplicate of 650703 and will talk to cjwatson and ev tomorrow.
<jibel> skaet_, I think we can reproduce with any upstart enabled release
<skaet_> jibel,  thanks.   We'll release note this one then for now.
<jibel> skaet_, indeed too late to fix, but you can target it for 10.04.3. Once the fix will be in -updates, that will fix the problem for users of 10.04.2 because the bug is in the second part of the oem config and you can apply updates before running that part.
 * skaet_ nods
<skaet_> jibel,  good to know about the sequence.   yes,  will target it to 10.04.3, and will also be marking it as A3 in Natty.
<marjo> jibel: has anyone else reported problems with kubuntu live persistent mode?
<jibel> marjo, no live persistent mode error in kubuntu/ubuntu. What's yours ?
<marjo> "Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session..."
<marjo> "Cannot enter home directory. Using /."
<marjo> "A critical error occurred.."
<marjo> jibel: system then presents a login screen
<jibel> marjo, you're a winner. I'll try tomorrow. which arch ?
<marjo> jibel: i386
<jibel> ok.
<marjo> jibel: should i go ahead and file a bug against ubiquity?
<marjo> or wait for you to dup?
<jibel> marjo, sure you should, we can always mark as dup after, or better you can try to find a dup.
<marjo> jibel: ack will do
<marjo> jibel, skaet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/720430
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720430 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 10.04.2 Live Persistent ConsoleKit session error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<skaet_> marjo,  thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-17
<jibel> marjo, hi, you reported bug 720430 against the kubuntu netbook image. Did you really used the kubuntu netbook image or was it kubuntu desktop ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720430 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 10.04.2 Live Persistent ConsoleKit session error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720430
<jibel> marjo, I cant reproduce your problem. Its working perfectly there. Which tool did you use to create the persistent media and on which release ?
<marjo> jibel: i used Disk Utility 2.30.1 on 10.04.2 LTS
<jibel> marjo, hello
<jibel> marjo, oh, you created a partition on a hard drive ?
<jibel> marjo, I've tried with the persistent partition on the usb.
<marjo> jibel: no i created a partition on a usb stick
<marjo> jibel: casper-rw, 1.0 GB Linux ext3
<jibel> marjo, well, I need to try creating the usb in Lucid, I don't remember how it worked in this release and I don't have any lucid running here with access to a USB port.
 * jibel trashing this poor netbook once again.
<marjo> jibel: ack
<marjo> jibel: according to ev, "migration assistant is supposed to work Ubuntu to Ubuntu for very old versions of Pidgin and Firefox (2.x)"
<marjo> jibel: and it only copies files from Windows
<jibel> marjo, pidgin to empathy and firefox 2 to 4 ?
<marjo> ev: ^^^
<ev> it most certainly does not understand the empathy or firefox 4 configuration formats
<ev> it was written back when pidgin was the default
<jibel> ev, should we drop those test cases from natty testing then ?
<ev> probably
<ev> it's very much bit rotten
<jibel> marjo, ^ what do you think ? it looks obsolete.
<marjo> jibel: that's what i'm thinking
<jibel> ev, marjo , thanks, we'll drop them from a3 testing then.
<marjo> jibel: i've had quite a few problems in the past with http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopMigrationAssistant
<jibel> ev, any untested feature of ubiquity you'd like to add instead ?
<marjo> ev: can you please consider rewriting that test case ?
<marjo> ev: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopMigrationAssistant
<ev> sure
<marjo> ev: thx
<skaet_> jibel, how close are we to finishing off the iso testing?
<jibel> marjo, no problem with the persistent device created from 10.04.2.
<jibel> marjo, and booting 10.04.2 kubuntu desktop i386
<jibel> skaet_, I think we are good. Server UEC AMD64 (i386 is done) and no iSCSI tests were run. So we need feedback from the server team if they are ok with that.
<jibel> skaet_, no last minute deal breaker.
<jibel> the 2 main issues remain bug 645818 and bug 650703
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot (affects: 60) (dups: 4) (heat: 188)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650703 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "oem-config-prepare works, but oem-config fails to start after reboot (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 66)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650703
<jibel> skaet_, few figures:
<jibel> Image Coverage:	26	26	100.00%
<jibel> Mandatory TestCases: 115	132	87.12%
<jibel> Run Once TestCases:	23	38	60.53%
<jibel> Overall:	138	170	81.18%
<marjo> jibel: ack
<skaet_> jibel,  ok we need to get the mandatory handled before the announce goes out.
<skaet_> are the only mandatory not run yet in the server images?
<skaet_> or are there some in the Ubuntu desktop & Alternate as well?
<marjo> ping hggdh
<hggdh> marjo: pong
<marjo> hggdh: i'm testing http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerWhole#Preseeded%20Installation
<hggdh> marjo: problems there?
<marjo> hggdh: failing w/ "Configuring linux-image-2.6.32-28-generic
<marjo> "
<marjo> "Unable to install the selected kernel"
<hggdh> heavy
<hggdh> I will run it manually here
<marjo> hggdh: vt4 says "E: Package linux-headers-generic has no installation candidate"
<hggdh> this is *very* weird
<hggdh> linux-headers-generic is a meta-package, and should point to the current linux-headers package
<hggdh> better get one of the foundations folks involve3d
<skaet_> jibel, from looking at the ISO tracker,  seems there are some Ubuntu desktop and Alternate tests not done yet.     What is the outlook on getting those last tests done?
<jibel> skaet_, Mandatory testcases remaining:
<jibel>  * Kubuntu Alternate amd64 / Install (entire disk with encryption)
<jibel>  * Kubuntu Desktop amd64 / Live Session (Netbook)
<marjo> hggdh: i'm using image: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/lucid/daily/20110211.1/lucid-server-i386.iso
<jibel>  * Ubuntu Server AMD64: Install (JeOS on ESX), Install (JeOS on KVM), UEC install (minimal topology)
<jibel>  * Ubuntu Server i386: Install (default + RAID1), Install (JeOS on ESX), Install (Preseeded)
<marjo> jibel: i've started Ubuntu Server i386: Install (Preseeded), but see problem above
 * skaet_ must be misreading the iso tracker...    wiil dig.
<skaet_> thanks jibel
<hggdh> marjo: I will install it here, and see what happens
<marjo> hggdh: i will try again, ok?
<hggdh> marjo: OK, but sounds bad
<jamiedmattingly> morning jibel sorry i didnt make it in yesterday had to watch kids at home do you need me to test anything today?
<marjo> hggdh: so far so good on this current test; only difference i made was to type in "ubuntu" as the hostname instead of "marjomercado-server"
<marjo> jamiedmattingly: thx for joining us today, please take a look at: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<jamiedmattingly> thanks marjo
<jamiedmattingly> ok where can i get a kubuntu alternat 386 the link on the tracker site isnt working
<hggdh> marjo: I was also able to install with no errors. Fluke?
<marjo> hggdh: maybe, i'm going to burn a new disk, just in case
<marjo> hggdh: please mark that one passed
<hggdh> marjo: just did ;-)
<marjo> hggdh: thx much
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<charlie-tca> daily is alternate, daily-live is desktop
<jamiedmattingly> got it charlie-tca thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jamiedmattingly> its downloading now will test when its complete
<charlie-tca> great! thanks for helping today
<jamiedmattingly> we dont have many left do we stop when this list is complete or do you have another to start on?
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, mandatory test cases are ... mandatory.
<jibel> the target is 100% of mandatory cases done.
<jibel> btw , thanks for helping :)
<Daviey> marjo, Do you have the preseed you were using for 10.04.2 ie86 testing?
<Daviey> err, i386
<marjo> daviey: url=http://people.canonical.com/~cerdea/preseed.cfg
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, charlie-tca any of you can help with LTDP test for Alternate
<jibel> ?
<jibel> not LDTP , LTSP
<Daviey> manjo, you were using the same preseed as hggdh ?
<hggdh> Daviey: you probably meant 'marjo', right?
<manjo> Daviey, you want to talk to marjo
<Daviey> err, yes. :)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> manjo is used to this by now ;-)
<jamiedmattingly> sure where is ltsp test?
<Daviey> manjo, sorry
<marjo> daviey: yes
<jamiedmattingly> never mind i found it starting now
<Daviey> marjo, *boggle*
<jibel> jamiedmattingly, great ! thanks
<charlie-tca> jibel: I tried to do that one, but failed miserably at getting it right
<Daviey> marjo, hggdh, jibel: roaksoax has marked it as passed for him... so we have 2:1.. want a third?
<hggdh> Daviey: no, I think we are good. This was a weird error, though
<Daviey> :/
<skaet_> all,  head's up -  I experienced an IRC communication glitch in the list jibel sent earlier,  in case anyone else did, the remaining mandatory test cases can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/568279/
<marjo> daviey: no we're good
<jibel> Daviey, thanks
<Daviey> good 'o
<Daviey> :)
<marjo> daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568279/
<jibel> Daviey, iSCSI any one in the server team can cover them ?
<Daviey> jibel, i didn't think we tested them for 10.04.1... do we need to for .2?
<jibel> skaet_, ^ ?
<skaet_> Daviey,  jibel -  it is listed as a mandatory test case.
<skaet_> robbiew,  should the test case be mandatory?   advice?
<marjo> skaet_ on behalf of the QA team, iSCSI should be optional
<marjo> skaet_ with hindsight, we should have made it optional after 10.04.1
<skaet_> robbiew,   can you weigh in on the iSCSI test case for server.  optional or mandatory?
<robbiew> skaet_: unless we have dedicated hardware in the lab for it, I see it as optional
<robbiew> so I agree with marjo
<skaet_> thanks robbiew,  marjo - ok.  please mark it as optional going forward, and we'll consider it as such for this release.
<jibel> patrickmw, hi, can you help with ltsp ?
<patrickmw> sure
<patrickmw> which test
<patrickmw> I mean iso flav arch and such
<jibel> patrickmw, ubuntu desktop alternate amd64 / i386
<patrickmw> jibel: ok
<jibel> patrickmw, thx
<jibel> patrickmw, I'm on i386 btw
<jamiedmattingly> im on i386 also jibel
<patrickmw> jibel: im syncing those images. i will get those done today
<randomdude> just wanted to know if 10.04.2 is coming out today (means available for download on main ubuntu page) ? thx
<skaet_> randomdude, depended on whether the mandatory testing gets done.   Feel free to help ;),  tests that are still outstanding on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/notcompleted
<jamiedmattingly> building thin client system has been stuck on 50% for quite a while anyone else with this issue?
<jamiedmattingly> ok recieved an error message 'no interface for ltsp dhcp configuration found'
<jamiedmattingly> probably why it hung up so long
<jamiedmattingly> can someone help me to file a bug for this?
<marjo> Daviey, hggdh:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/720865
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720865 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jamiedmattingly> jibel or charlie-tca are you available for a ??
<charlie-tca> yes
<jamiedmattingly> i think i found a problem on the ltsp for the 386 alternate but im not sure what to do now?
<jamiedmattingly> the last couple tests i did had a click here to file bug i dont see it on this page
<charlie-tca> hggdh: what package does the ltsp bug get filed against?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: good question, researching
<hggdh> charlie-tca: which test is this?
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: ^ ^
<jamiedmattingly> ubuntu alternate i386 ltsp
<hggdh> charlie-tca: ltsp-server?
<jamiedmattingly> ok im sorry install ltsp server was correct title
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> It was jamiedmattingly testing it
<jamiedmattingly> ok here is another question before i get too involved in reporting this possibly for nothing
<charlie-tca> yes?
<jamiedmattingly> if this is for a server would it ake a difference if i am not loading on a server
<jamiedmattingly> running it in a vbox on my laptop
<charlie-tca> No, installing the server stuff makes it a server, instead of a desktop
<jamiedmattingly> ok cool
<jamiedmattingly> did you see the error message i got when printed above?
<charlie-tca> <jamiedmattingly> ok recieved an error message 'no interface for ltsp dhcp configuration found'
<jamiedmattingly> yes charlie-tca that would be something to report as a bug correct?
<marjo> ping jibel
<ScottK> Hello marjo
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: do you have VBox set to use bridge networking, so it goes through the host interface?
<marjo> jibel, skaet: i've asked ScottK to join the channel to discuss kubuntu iso test cases for 10.04.2
<jamiedmattingly> let me check
<ScottK> The netbook test doesn't apply to Kubuntu for 10.04.2 since we didn't respin that one.
<jibel> marjo, I'm doing the latest alternate and Riddell DVD, and there's no netbook. So all the mandatory cases will be done very soon
<jamiedmattingly> how do i set it for that charlie-tca
<marjo> jibel: ok
<jibel> s/lastest/last
<charlie-tca> I don't know if the dhcp part works with out the bridge
<marjo> jibel: ScottK says the kubuntu test cases are correct for Natty, but not for 10.04.2
<charlie-tca> You click Network, Adapter 1, Enable Network Adapter, attached to:
<charlie-tca> It defaults to Nat, but you can select Bridged Adapter
<charlie-tca> Then I select Advanced:  Adapter Type PCNet-Fast III, cable connected
<charlie-tca> since my hardware is cable connected
<jamiedmattingly> ok let me try this again
<charlie-tca> I don't really know if this is the issue, but I don't think it will work without the bridge. You also need two adapters added, I think
<jibel> marjo, what do you mean ? Are you talking about this http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/AlternateEncryptedLvm
<jibel> how can it be ok for natty, it was last updated 10 months ago.
<marjo> ScottK ?
<ScottK> Because Natty and Maverick are the same in this regard.
<marjo> jibel: maybe ScottK should review all the Kubuntu test cases?
<ScottK> I think they are fine for Natty.
<marjo> so there's no ambiguity for ALL releases
<marjo> ScottK: and we need testers!
<marjo> ScottK ?
<ScottK> Does the ISO tracker have the ability to have different test cases for different releases?
<jibel> ScottK, no it doesn't.
<ScottK> Then it's pretty pointless to try and review their correctness for different releases.
<marjo> ScottK: i think what's more important is the specification of test cases (mandatory, run-once, optiona) and get testers to test them
<marjo> s/optiona/optional/
<ScottK> marjo: The test case in question should be mandatory on Maverick/Natty and not applicable to Lucid.  You've no way to express that in the tracker.
<marjo> ScottK: ack
<marjo> ScottK: how about testers for each release milestone?
<ScottK> What about them?
<marjo> can we get more testers for kubuntu during iso testing?
<jamiedmattingly> ok charlie-tca it worked once i changed the settings
<charlie-tca> Great! :-)
<ScottK> marjo: We've asked.  The amount of participation varies.
<jamiedmattingly> sorry bout that im still new to this both on ubuntu and tewsting
<marjo> ScottK: understood
<marjo> and thx for asking
<ScottK> I don't have a magic pile of ISO testers in my back pocket.
<marjo> ScottK: ditto :)
<ScottK> See you later.
<robbiew> marjo: guess iscsi can remain in run-once
<robbiew> we've found a victim...uh, I mean volunteer ;)
<marjo> robbiew: thx for finding the volunteer
<robbiew> marjo: nevermind...I missed the "not" in the first sentence of the email...as in "I am not volunteering to run the tests"
<marjo> robbiew: oh too bad; thx for trying
<marjo> hggdh, jibel: who's testing UEC install (separate networks topology) on amd64?
<marjo> hggdh: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/ubuntuserver/notcompleted
<marjo> hggdh: i think that's the last remaining (not doing iSCSI)
<skaet_> marjo, jibel - can you confirm my understanding,  Ubuntu Desktop is now done,  Ubuntu Alternate has one test left - in progress.
<skaet_> Also,  Ubuntu server has how many?
<marjo> skaet: Ubuntu Desktop mandatory all done (exempting Migration Assistant)
<marjo> skaet: Ubuntu Alternate (1 test in progress)
<marjo> skaet: Ubuntu Server mandatory all done
<jamiedmattingly> marjo,  which test is in progress the page i looked at showed complete for 386 alternate
<marjo> jamiedmattingly: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4991/229; patrickmw testing
<marjo> install LTSP server
<jamiedmattingly> ok thanks
<patrickmw> marjo: are you asking me if I'm testing ltsp?  if so, yes :)
<marjo> patrickmw: no, i was telling jamiedmattingly that you are testing ltsp
<patrickmw> ack
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: thanks for doing those tests
<charlie-tca> We do this again in two weeks for Natty alpha3, probably starting about March 1
<marjo> skaet: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/notcompleted; i would consider that all done since netbook is not counted
<jamiedmattingly> cool its actually kinda fun charlie-tca
<jamiedmattingly> almost done with kubuntu alternate expert
<marjo> skaet: so, for mandatory test cases, only 1 is left (pressure is on patrickmw)
<charlie-tca> jamiedmattingly: gives you a chance to see the different distributions, too
<charlie-tca> We will have many more tests to do for natty, though
<jamiedmattingly> cant wait
<hggdh> marjo: I am installing uec alternate
<marjo> hggdh: thx much
<skaet_> marjo, thanks!   can you please post  status in #u-release when the last test finishes off?
<marjo> skaet_ will do
<patrickmw> jamiedmattingly: I see you passed the ltsp test.  I am not able to connect.  What client did you use?
<jibel> skaet_, I confirm what marjo said :-)
<skaet_> thanks jibel.  :)   any new bugs to look into?
<patrickmw> jibel: I am getting a failure with the ltsp test
<jibel> skaet_, bug 720865
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720865 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720865
<jibel> need investigation from a server guy.
<skaet_> Daviey,  ^^  can you help?
<jamiedmattingly> you know patrickmw im not sure i know i had to change a bunch of settings to get it to run charlie-tca helped me with that
<jamiedmattingly> what error are you getting?
<marjo> skaet: i reported 720865; i don't think it's critical since two other testers passed the same test
<charlie-tca> patrickmw: VBox?
<marjo> skaet: could be specific to my hardware
<patrickmw> charlie-tca: yes.  that's a problem then I take it
<jibel> marjo, could be critical, it needs to be qualified.
<charlie-tca> Got to use the bridge network connection
<jamiedmattingly> should we not be using vbox to test???
<marjo> jibel: even if it's on a netbook?!
<patrickmw> charlie-tca. I am
<patrickmw> charlie-tca. I've been able to pass this test before
<jamiedmattingly> what error did you get patrickmw
<charlie-tca> Then it might be a hard fail
<patrickmw> I get an unable to connect
<patrickmw> I can ssh in the ltsp server, so I know I have a connection
<charlie-tca> I had jamiedmattingly change to the bridged networking and add a second adapter
<patrickmw> ok, I will try adding an additional nic
<charlie-tca> They were using NAT, which won't work
<patrickmw> yes, that makes sense
<charlie-tca> I am by no means an expert, I could not get the tests to work at all
<patrickmw> charlie-tca, there was a bug with natty alpha 3 when I tested it, but this is different
 * charlie-tca feels real bad, now. Can't get the tests to work, but knows how to fix it?
<jibel> stgraber, around ?
<marjo> patrickmw: can you please go ahead and file a bug and mark the test as failed?
<patrickmw> marjo: I can
<marjo> patrickmw: please do ASAP; thx
<stgraber> jibel: yep, what's up ?
<marjo> jibel: just passed kubuntu alternate i386 manual partitioning
<patrickmw> jibel: done
<jamiedmattingly> jibel just passed kubuntu altenate 386 expert mode
<jibel> stgraber, patrickmw is experiencing issues with ltsp setup can you help him?
<patrickmw> jibel, marjo, skaet_: tests are complete, if you're waiting on me. I've updated the iso tracker
<stgraber> patrickmw: what kind of issues are you having ?
<patrickmw> stgraber: i've followed this test case: http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/LTSPServer
<patrickmw> and I'm not sure if its incomplete or if there is some assumed knowledge I should have before running the test
<stgraber> hmm, someone should have mentioned that you need two NICs ;)
<patrickmw> yes
<marjo> patrickmw: thx much
<patrickmw> one for external connections, one for the ltsp connection
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> and at install time, choose the one with internet access so it can install. A dhcp server will be setup on the other one for ltsp
<patrickmw> ok
<stgraber> so you should always make sure the one that's going to be used for ltsp is plugged to a switch that doesn't have any dhcp server plugged in
<stgraber> or just use a crossover cable as suggested
<patrickmw> let's say I'm using a VM ;)
<stgraber> ok, so create a isolated virtual network for ltsp
<stgraber> and put the second nic of your server in it
<stgraber> then create a diskless VM that boots using PXE and is plugged on that same isolated network
<patrickmw> ah
<patrickmw> adding a nic inside the virt network makes sense
<patrickmw> the other part I would not have figured out
<stgraber> so usually I have "virbr0" that's the usual libvirt bridge with libvirt's DHCP and internet access and I have another "virtbr1" bridge that's not connected to anything and used only for the second nic of the ltsp server and the nic of the thin client
<patrickmw> you seem to have a grasp on this. maybe you and I can take some time to document a reproducable test case
<patrickmw> I don't know of many people who can follow the 7 steps outlined in the test and get it to pass.
<kirkland> marjo: ping
<kirkland> marjo: re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/720865
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720865 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<kirkland> marjo: i just ran that in a VM without trouble
<kirkland> marjo: rtg thinks the issue you hit might be related to Atom and PAE
<skaet_> jibel,  I think there's a bug in error on the isotracker - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/227869
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 227869 in base-installer (Ubuntu) "Server installer should not use -server kernel for non-PAE CPU's (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Triaged]
<jibel> skaet_, why ?
<stgraber> patrickmw: I just updated the wiki page
<patrickmw> stgraber: you rock
<skaet_> its a bug from 2008, and hasn't been touched since 2009.   If its applicable against this release, it should be targetted to lucid, and iso-testing tags added?
<skaet_> jibel, ^^
<skaet_> bug looks like what's being seen though,  so maybe it just hasn't been updated to reflect today's results/comments?
 * jibel context switching is too high atm.
<jibel> skaet_, it's already tagged, but should have been updated with today's status, right.
<skaet_> jibel,  yes please.
<jibel> Ill nominate for lucid and confirm
 * skaet_ understands what jibel means about context switching too high as well ;)
<skaet_> jibel, thanks.
<marjo> kirkland: thx; i suspect rtg is right
<marjo> kirkland; that's why i hesitated to log the bug
<jibel> skaet_, done
<jibel> patrickmw, you're ltsp failure is due to your setup or the build or the documentation ?
<jibel> you're/your
<patrickmw> jibel: yes
<patrickmw> jibel :)
<jibel> yes what ?
<patrickmw> jibel: the test case has been updated
<jibel> nice, thanks
<patrickmw> jibel: i did not rerun the test
<hggdh> marjo: uec separate topo test done for amd64; I really do not think i386 is required
<marjo> hggdh: ack
<wormyourhonor_> whoami
<skaet_> jibel, marjo, Riddell, ScottK, charlie-tca  - please pass on a big "Thank you" to everyone who was testing today.   Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu  would not be able to go out today without their efforts!
<jamiedmattingly> just out of curiosity for whoevr runs this area..... do you get feedback on your wiki for working here? ill do it anyway but just curious
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-18
<primes2h> ara: Good morning. :-)
<ara> good morning primes2h :)
<primes2h> ara: how are you?
<ara> primes2h, good, good, yourself?
<primes2h> ara: great, thanks!
<primes2h> ara: yesterday I pushed two commit about the laptop tracker in my branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~primes2h/+junk/ubuntu-qa-website
<primes2h> it should be reviewed
<primes2h> s/commit/commits
<ara> primes2h, a couple of things
<ara> primes2h, why is in the junk project?
<ara> it should be somewhere in ~primes2h/ubuntu-qa-website/fixes_bla_bla_bla
<ara> and once you put it somewhere there, please, propose a merge
<primes2h> ara: I'm new on this things, bazaar etc. sorry
<ara> primes2h, no worries :)
<primes2h> ara: In fact only yestarday I realized that I couldn't propose a merge using the junk branch.
<primes2h> ara: anyway, there are some slight changes that need to be made in the db. I'm going to send you an email about that
<ara> primes2h, instead of that, please, add that information to the merge proposal
<primes2h> ara: that's ok, thanks you. :-)
<primes2h> ara: do I have to leave reviewer field blank when I propose the merge?
<primes2h> ara: done. :-)
<ara> primes2h, cool, thanks
<primes2h> ara: thank "you" ;-)
<bdmurray> jibel: is there an evince test?
<bdmurray> jibel: I thought I'd seen on with different file types...
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 721309
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721309 in evince (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "evince cannot load PS or EPS files any more (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721309
<jibel> bdmurray, there's even a bug report, let me find it.
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 707152
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707152 in libspectre (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "evince fails to display PS document - fatal internal error -100GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Can't find initialization file gs_init.ps (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 149)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707152
<jibel> bdmurray, afair that's a pb with ghostscript or libspectre
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-19
<charlie-tca> first accessibility installation test case is at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopAccessibility
<jibel> charlie-tca, hi, good job! I made a quick review and have 2 comments (I didn't ran the test though)
<jibel> charlie-tca, step 3. How do you select your language ? there's no screen reader at this stage.
<jibel> charlie-tca, small typo, replace 10.04.1 by 10.04.2 which has been release this week.
<jibel> charlie-tca, do you want to had it to the next natty iso testing ?
<jibel> s/had/add
#ubuntu-testing 2011-02-20
<charlie-tca> The first language selection is with great difficulty, unfortunately, since the screen reader is not running
<charlie-tca> Please add it to the next natty iso testing, yes. and thanks for catching the typo
<charlie-tca> Can't run it anyway on today's images, they won't boot to the live desktop
<charlie-tca> the images are hanging with a black screen for me after the login screen
<hakimsheriff> Hey people
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-13
<rickspencer3> jibel, gema hey guys
<jibel> morning rickspencer3
<gema> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-14
<alourie> good morning
<Lirusaito> Good morning
<jibel> morning
<alourie> hi jibel Linden940
<alourie> Lirusaito:
<alourie> :-)
<Lirusaito> Hai
<Lirusaito> So you speak?
<alourie> Lirusaito: speak?
<Lirusaito> Yep, this place is usually quiet.
<alourie> Lirusaito: sure, most of its habitats are asleep right now, or busy
<jibel> Lirusaito, and it's quiet when we are not actively testing
<alourie> jibel: +1
<jibel> today we'll start testing 10.04.4 which will be released on next Thursday
* jibel changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to: Welcome to Ubuntu QA and Testing | http://qa.ubuntu.com/ | Currently testing Lucid 10.04.4 candidates and Precise daily images | http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<xdatap1> jibel, morning
<xdatap1> jibel, I just receive the email for the Lucid point release testing. The images link in the tracker (here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds/11887/testcases) is wrong because still shown Precise images (here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds/11887/downloads)
<jibel> good morning xdatap1
<jibel> xdatap1, thanks, I'll look into this but I'm afraid we'll have to wait for stgraber
<jibel> I'll add a note at the top of the page if I can't fix it.
<xdatap1> jibel, ok, no problem. Do you have the good link? I'll forward it to our testing ML
<jibel> xdatap1, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/ for ubuntu
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/lucid/ for ubuntu-server
<jibel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/ for kubuntu
<xdatap1> jibel, kubuntu is built aready? I can't find it in the tracker
<jibel> xdatap1, not yet, it's rebuilding
<xdatap1> jibel, ok, thanks
<jibel> I updated the message on the tracker and will send the announcement
<jibel> stgraber, don't tell me I need to create all the download links manually for lucid :(
<jibel> (don't reply I know the answer)
<xdatap1> chatting with someone still sleeping sounds so weird to me :)
<jibel> links on the tracker are correct now
<jibel> Ubuntu Desktop, Alternate and Server posted to the tracker
<jibel> Ubuntu Lucid DVD posted to the tracker
<patdk-wk> downloading :)
<patdk-wk> done, that was extreemly fast
<jibel> indeed, 2 minutes for a DVD is extremely fast :)
<njin> 10.04.04-20120214.2 amd64 desktop is locked at plymouth, workaround ?
<patdk-wk> video issue?
<njin> plymouth go on for ours, seems nothing existing after it
<njin> hours
<stgraber> jibel: oops, there's indeed a bug in the form ...
<stgraber> jibel: I'll fix that, but indeed we need download links per series ;)
<njin> jibel, can we have another build lucid amd64 build after14.2 or i can go to cook cakes ?
<jibel> njin, there can be as many builds as required to get a good image.
<jibel> njin, did you file a bug ?
<jibel> and making cakes in parallel of testing doesn't hurt
<jibel> I like cakes
<njin> jibel, I cannot track it seems looped at plymouth
<jibel> njin, is this the bug you're experiencing bug 645818 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Fedora) (and 7 other projects) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot (affects: 116) (dups: 7) (heat: 420)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<njin> jibel, yes, one is that, but after 15 minutetes finally I can have the sessiooonn, so i can file the bug
<jibel> njin, is it on bare metal or vm ?
<njin> real hardware, it still again wasting a lot of time searching for the dev/fd0 sector0, really a lot
<njin> jibel:^^
<njin> filing bug now
<jibel> Kubuntu posted to the tracker
<njin> jibel: bug 932106 ,I've also sustituted vesamenu.32 in isolinux to have it booting ( bug 645818)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 932106 in casper (Ubuntu) "Boot time too large (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932106
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Fedora) (and 7 other projects) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot (affects: 116) (dups: 7) (heat: 420)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<jibel> njin, thanks. I can't find the historical bug about fd0. It was filed by carla sella a while ago and fixed but don't remember if it was in lucid
<jibel> njin, it looks like bug 609786 . Is it the same hardware ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 609786 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "end-request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0 (affects: 2) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609786
<njin> jibel, yes the same, but this time the boot time is the same with or without floppy enabled in bios, seems to me a linux error because why look for a non existing device ??
<jibel> njin, agree
<stgraber> jibel: download page is fixed in turnk
<stgraber> *trunk
<stgraber> jibel: I'll get a few more bugfixes in and will get IS to update next week. It'll be a code change bugfix update only so I don't expect any potential breakage.
<jibel> wubi looks good.
<jibel> testing dvds
<skaet> Kubuntu DVD's posted.
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-15
<stgraber> jibel: bug 932539
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 932539 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "qemu exits with -11 when connecting to a port redirect before the service starts listening (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932539
<stgraber> jibel: that's the kvm bug preventing auto upgrade testing on Precise
<stgraber> jibel: and that's the ugly workaround: http://paste.ubuntu.com/842664/
<stgraber> jibel: I'll poke hallyn about it tomorrow (well, later today ...)
<jibel> stgraber, ah, mvo filed one already. I think it's the same
<jibel> stgraber, bug 921961
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 921961 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu Precise) (and 1 other project) "qemu-system-x86_64 crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921961
<njin> stgraber, do you think today is possible to have Lucid build ?
<njin> jibel, a god notice, upgraded 10.04.04 to precise via net without problems
<jibel> njin, great. Did you see a weird dialog during upgrade asking you where to install grub ?
<jibel> I saw that yesterday but not sure if it's my setup
<njin> jibel, no, only if mantain the older conf or install the new
<stgraber> jibel: they should probably be merged, though in my case I only seem to get the return -11 apport didn't detect a segfault nor was a segfault message printed in the terminal
<stgraber> jibel: could be apport not working though, it did that quite a bit recently
<jp_Hranice> Hallo there. I have a problem. I am unable to boot from USB at daily live Lucid 10.04 LTS ( I file a bug #932794 )
<jibel> bug 932794
<jibel> jp_Hranice, is ti public ?
<jp_Hranice> jibel: yes, it is.
<jp_Hranice> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/932794
<jibel> jp_Hranice, thanks, does it boot if you type 'live' without the quotes at the boot prompt ?
<cwayne> jp_Hranice: how did you burn the USB stick? With usb-creator-gtk?
<jp_Hranice> OK I will try.
<jibel> jp_Hranice, which tool did you use to create the stick ?
<jibel> (what cwayne just said)
 * cwayne has noticed its best to use unetbootin to create sticks for older versions
<jp_Hranice> jibel: usb-creator
<jibel> jp_Hranice, ok, that's bug 645818 then
<jp_Hranice> have I mark as duplicate ?
<jibel> jp_Hranice, yes please.
<cwayne> jp_Hranice: if you create a new stick with unetbootin it should work
<jp_Hranice> OK. Thanks guys.
<brendand> jp_Hranice, that's a known bug, assuming you are using a recent version of Ubuntu
<brendand> jp_Hranice, you need to use the Lucid version of usb-creator-gtk to create a Lucid live USB stick
<brendand> or use unetbootin like cwayne suggested already
<jp_Hranice> brendand: Thanks.
<charlie-tca> Good morning, testers
<jibel> charlie-tca, good morning tester :)
<charlie-tca> Looks like Kubuntu 10.04.4 needs a bit of help. will start with 64bit desktop there
<njin> charlie-tca, good morning tester
<njin> here 5 pm
<njin> stgraber, there's a Lucid amd64 rebuild in the next hours?
<skaet> njin,  no lucid rebuild planned at this point - not seeing any new regressions/issues, just known bugs.
 * skaet keeping an eye on the iso tracker though.... ;)
<balloons> looking at the iso tracker, I have time this afternoon to help.. any iso you'd like me to run thru?
 * yofel fetches the kubuntu dvd's
<charlie-tca> balloons: can you grab Kubuntu 386 desktop?
<balloons> yes, i'm hanging out in the #kubuntu-devel channel
<balloons> and I am downloading that iso now
<balloons> i can queue a ubuntu version up as well.. that will fill the pipes with downloads for a bit ;-)
<charlie-tca> I am running 64bit desktop, and should be able to run the alternate 64 tests too, but can't do dvd's due to my internet connec tion
<balloons> same same
<charlie-tca> I should be able to pay more attention to it now, finished bugsquad meeting
<charlie-tca> got until 21:00UTC before the next one
<yofel> charlie-tca: I'll do the DVD's
<charlie-tca> Great!
<yofel> fetching both currently
<jibel> balloons, chinese, japanese or korean and validating install would help too.
<balloons> jibel, so just grab the say 64 bit desktop iso and try those languages?
<balloons> ahh.. i see the non-english tests.. noted
<albrigha> jibel, is there something i can test while i'm spending some time with qemi/xen/kvm?
<balloons> it will take a bit to get the iso, then I'll roll on those also
<jibel> balloons, yes, grab a desktop image, install in chinese then try to input some data in chinese in gedit
<jibel> balloons, there's a test scenario that describe it step by step if you're not fluent in chinese
<balloons> jibel, why your in luck. i speak excellent mandarin
 * balloons is kidding
<balloons> thanks i'll look out for the docs
<jibel> balloons, and we need also to run a screen reader install too
<jibel> and after that I think it's good for ubuntu, only known issues, no regression
<jibel> I'm currently running ltsp
<jibel> then I'll do vmware easy install.
<jibel> if any one wnat to test iscsi, go ahead
<charlie-tca> jibel: does wubi have to be done for kubuntu?
<jibel> charlie-tca, yes because the installer will use the new image
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> Will need help with Kubuntu desktop 64, live session (netbook) and wubi. I have no windows machines, and no netbooks.
<balloons> jibel, cjk input worked as expected in the test case.. you want me to test for all 4 listed languages, or is one enough?
<balloons> i can do the screen reader install now as well
<balloons> charlie-tca, the kubuntu i386 went fine
<charlie-tca> Great
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu desktop 64 except netbook live session and wubi are done
<balloons> i need to write down the user/pass combos i use.. lol
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I know that one :-)
<balloons> this seems to have a bad link
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds/11921/testcases/854/results
<balloons> is the netbook live session low-fat-settings or ?
<balloons> i didn't think kubuntu still shipped the netbook plasma view
<balloons> starting on ubuntu i386 screen reader
<charlie-tca> I don't really know what the difference is between the netbook live session and the desktop live session
<charlie-tca> The test case is invalid, and the download is the same for both
<balloons> jibel, the screen reader test seems incorrect for 10.04
<charlie-tca> balloons: it probably is.
<charlie-tca> There were a ton of changes because of unity
<charlie-tca> I can run it, if you want
<balloons> i'm rolling thru anyway to ensure screen reader works more or less
<balloons> the alt+f9 thing is wrong
<charlie-tca> Most of it will be wrong since 10.04 did not have unity
<charlie-tca> You have to start with f4 at the menu, I think it is.
<astraljava> balloons: Sorry for missing the meeting, but it wouldn't have been productive anyway. I have been way too busy with my personal life issues since last week, so I don't know what has happened in the project, and none of my tasks have progressed anyhow. So, hopefully this changes soon as Beta-1 closes.
<balloons> astraljava, no worries.. it has been busy is a serious understatement
<charlie-tca> balloons: the alt+F9 is for the unity launchers, as I recall.
<balloons> it's been crazy busy :-)
<astraljava> Damn right. :)
<charlie-tca> balloons: start at step 28 for 10.04
<balloons> geg
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> charlie-tca, no audio on time zone or region
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> it has always failed their
<charlie-tca> their == there
<balloons> hmm.. not hearing partitioning options etheir
<charlie-tca> That doesn't sound right
<balloons> yea.. it seems to have stopped reading
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> at spi crash
<balloons> ok, so apport couldn't collect info.. how do I report this crash.. shall I reboot and try again or ?
<charlie-tca> I usually want it to happen twice before reporting.
<charlie-tca> Then if apport fails, report manually using the format at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Bug-Report-Layout
<balloons> kk, trying again
<charlie-tca> I get to re-write that test every time they change Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> and, yes, it is down for another re-write to match the latest unity stuff
<balloons> charlie-tca, yes.. it gets fun sometimes I'll bet!
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah
<charlie-tca> Gives me something to do, every cycle :-)
<charlie-tca> I have to try and do that before the beta1 tests
<charlie-tca> but, usually, we can't get the accessibility stuff in until after beta1
<balloons> hmm yep, stops speaking anything but keyboard commands :-(
<balloons> same crash
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> going to be a bear to fix, too
<balloons> yea.. they'll love me
<balloons> ok, I'll use the format.. file against which packageD?
<charlie-tca> give me a minute
<charlie-tca> at-spi
<balloons> thanks.. this is what's crashing, https://launchpad.net/at-spi
<charlie-tca> since that is what crashed
<charlie-tca> that will work
<balloons> but do i need to include anything with it.. i guess not
<balloons> since casper / ubiquity are fine
<charlie-tca> Not
<charlie-tca> I will run a verification test and pull logs if possible
<charlie-tca> usually, it is a conflict we have to fix with difficulty
<balloons> ok, this is feeling lame.. I can't see to find a way to report :( it's greyed out
<charlie-tca> what's greyed out?
<charlie-tca> Start here and file it manually...
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<balloons> yes.. working thru it :-)
<charlie-tca> Then, to complete the test, click failed, enter a bug number under bugs found, and click save
<balloons> stuck on password again
<balloons> lol
<balloons> sheesh
<charlie-tca> was that in a virtual machine?
<charlie-tca> I am going to run it against real hardware. As I recall, it won't work in VM's
<balloons> charlie-tca, actually it was in a vm
<balloons> good point
<balloons> i don't have real hardware i can test on
<charlie-tca> I don't think it will work in a vm
<balloons> to reproduce, basically just start the install
<charlie-tca> Let me run it on hardware and see what happens
<balloons> it reads the first screen fine, then stops reading
<balloons> if you close installer, you'll see the crash dialog pop up
<balloons> k -- I'll hold on pressing the submit button :-)
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will give it a try, and let you know what it does
<charlie-tca> well, crap. My cd burn failed
<charlie-tca> trying again
<balloons> hmmmm
<charlie-tca> Okay, booting now
<yofel> hm, how up-to-date are the ISO's supposed to be? here the system is telling me that I have ~220 security updates pending after installation
<charlie-tca> I haven't had any on the desktop 64 image
<charlie-tca> It sounds almost like an out of date image
<charlie-tca> I would expect 220 or so from 10.04.3
<charlie-tca> or even earlier than that
 * yofel looks for the checksums
<charlie-tca> balloons: alt+F1 to get to menus, left arrow, left arrow, down arrow, down arrow, left arrow, down arrow to install
<yofel> skaet: the kubuntu lucid images that are up for testing for 10.04.4 have the same checksums as the images for 10.04.2
<yofel> the DVD images
<balloons> alt+f1.. I remember that :-)
<skaet> yofel,  that's weird.
 * skaet looking
<charlie-tca> But that's only for 10.04
<yofel> I fetched it from rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/lucid/dvd/20110215/lucid-dvd-i386.iso
<yofel> oh
<yofel> 2011
<yofel> skaet: ^
<yofel> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds/11935/downloads
<charlie-tca> balloons: still working. got through the keyboard section
<skaet> yofel, fixing...
<charlie-tca> The catch is, if you use the mouse, the keyboard doesn't always make it talk again
<yofel> thank
<yofel> s
<charlie-tca> Working through the disk partitions, now at Who are you
<balloons> charlie-tca, yea, i didn't use the mouse .. but I did use escape, tab, down enter to run the installer
<charlie-tca> escape turns off orca in this one
<charlie-tca> I think
<charlie-tca> Made it through the installer. It is quite a complicated process now, after working with unity
<charlie-tca> and, of course, the buttons don't all read correctly. It looks okay, though
<charlie-tca> Now installing
<balloons> ok, charlie-tca likely false alarm then
<balloons> thanks for checking it out
<charlie-tca> balloons: practice makes perfect. It is a very involved process to do the install from the screenreader
<charlie-tca> and, I did not follow the test case :-(
<charlie-tca> I did it from memory
 * balloons is impressed
<charlie-tca> It is much more impressive when you not so visually impaired people manage to make it work
<balloons> alrighty
<charlie-tca> heh
<balloons> well, i can grab another iso and test.. perhaps the alt kubuntu i386
<charlie-tca> Some of us have more practice with these things :-)
<skaet> yofel,  yeah it was a date confusion, and i thought the DVD had been built and just needed to be posted.   turned out to be the 10.04.2 one.
 * skaet looking into getting it built now.
<charlie-tca> I will run both screenreader installs, and then hit the alternate 64 for kubuntu
<yofel> I'll do the 86 alternate then while waiting on the DVD's
<yofel> ah, you're going to do that balloons?
<charlie-tca> You can have the 64 alternate if you want
<yofel> I'll take that then
<balloons> ok, sounds good
<charlie-tca> I have to run these screenreader tests in Ubuntu first
<skaet> yofel,  have started the build off...
<yofel> :)
<balloons> 5 mins left on iso dl
<balloons> yaya
<charlie-tca> screenreader 386 install working
<njin> charlie-tca, i still affected by the session started mute, is fixed on one mache but not on the other
<balloons> i386 kubuntu alt going well
<charlie-tca> njin: the chances of that getting fixed in 10.04 is almost nil, though.
<charlie-tca> It is machine specific
<njin> sure
 * balloons never realized the alt installer is so much slower than ubiquity
<skaet> Lucid 10.04.4 Kubuntu DVD's posted to the iso tracker.
<skaet> yofel, ^  hopefully all matches up nicely now...
<yofel> resyncing
<charlie-tca> Okay, screen readers are done. Which tests are next?
<balloons> i'm rolling thru the i386 stuff.. doing encryption now
<charlie-tca> yofel: should I run 64bit alternate encrypted/
<charlie-tca> ?
<yofel> sure, I'm doing auto-resize currently
<charlie-tca> got it
<charlie-tca> You are going to the dvd tests next? If so, I will finish the alternate 64
<yofel> that would be good
<charlie-tca> Okay, then I will probably go do a korean language install of Ubuntu to satisfy the CJK install
<balloons> charlie-tca, which version? i did a korean cjk for i386
<balloons> ubuntu that is
<charlie-tca> 64bit needs a non-network install
<charlie-tca> oops,. Ubuntu 64 needs the network cjk install
<balloons> k.. i386 kubuntu encryption looks good
<charlie-tca> yay!
<yofel> DVDs look fine too so far this time (d-i full install and live session)
<balloons> k guys -- I'm out for today.. food is calling :-)
<charlie-tca> balloons: Thanks for helping
<balloons> it was fun
<balloons> thanks for helping me!
<yofel> thank you for helping too
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-16
<charlie-tca> completed kubuntu 64bit desktop and alternate ISO's. only complaint is the language pack does not fully install; this was an old bug report
<charlie-tca> Good night
<njin> Hello guys, can we have a working Lucid iso so we can test upgrades too ?
<Riddell> is this true?  "something is changed after lucid so if you make lucid startup disk in oneiric it won't work"  and if so how do I make a lucid USB startup disk?
<Riddell> I get this when testing lucid "unknown keyword in configuration file gfxboot"
<jibel> Riddell, bug 645818 , nothing new or regressed in .4
<jibel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/645818
<jibel> it is in the release notes
<Riddell> that looks like it, any workaround?
<jibel> at the 'boot:' prompt enter 'live' to boot to a live session or press 'TAB' to get a list of options
<charlie-tca> Good morning
 * charlie-tca is trying to run the Kubuntu desktop 386 tests this morning
<Riddell> thanks jibel
<charlie-tca> Riddell: all the kubuntu images work from cd. Should I keep testing them ?
<Riddell> charlie-tca: yes please, the bugs found aren't regressions so let's see if we can get all the test cases done to release it
<charlie-tca> Okay, will keep going then
<Riddell> does lucid work with alternate installs on netbooks?  I get "no common CD drive was detected"
<charlie-tca> Mine are all desktops
<Riddell> testers needed for Kubuntu Alternate i386 in Lucid 10.04.4  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds/11918/testcases
<Riddell> I can't do Install (auto-resize)
<charlie-tca> Okay, I will do that
<charlie-tca> Riddell: I will go right down the line on those. I did not read the comments when I saw them started
<Riddell> charlie-tca: how do you mean right down the line?
<charlie-tca> I will just work through all the alternate tests that are not completed
<Riddell> I am doing Install (OEM setup) but I don't have any machine to do resize on and iso tracker does not let me untick he "running" entry
<charlie-tca> Yeah, it gets finnicky sometimes. There might be a delete button at the bottom, if you click the pencil in the right column
<charlie-tca> I can any of the tests you need me to, though
<charlie-tca> Well, except that netbook live session and wubi
<Riddell> anyone My head is too ill to continue, please take over  Install (OEM setup) in Kubuntu Alternate i386 for Lucid 10.04.4
<Riddell> charlie-tca: FYI ^^
<charlie-tca> Will do.
<charlie-tca> Get some rest. I will keep working on the image and try to get the tests done
<Riddell> we also need Wubi on Kubuntu Desktop i386 in Lucid 10.04.4
<charlie-tca> Okay, will try to find someone for that
<charlie-tca> Can someone run wubi tests on Kubuntu lucid?
 * charlie-tca feels very lonely today in -testing
<charlie-tca> Still hoping someone can run the wubi tests for Kubuntu Lucid
<charlie-tca> Mandatory Kubuntu Alternate 386 tests are done, starting the one-time tests
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-17
<grmls> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-18
<akgraner> bladernr_, you around?
<akgraner> retoaded, your irc nick is too funny - how the heck are ya!
<wxl> anyone know when the new dailies go up?
<grmls> hi :)
#ubuntu-testing 2012-02-19
<grmls> hi
